# Will This Solve The Gingerbread CWM From Eating Your System?



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=ext.recovery.control


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

No. It won't do anything at all on this phone, except possibly break it.

That app has nothing whatsoever to do with CWM, as 4EXT is a completely different recovery system almost exclusively used on HTC devices. That app is just a ROM Manager-like control panel for 4EXT.

If you read the app description right on the page you linked:

"At the moment the following are supported:
Incredible S / 2, Desire Z / G2, Desire S, Desire, Desire HD, Inspire 4G"


----------



## Zerg The Bear (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll second that it's not CWM's fault. I had that problem originally where going into CWM would bork my EXT4. After I updated to imoseyon's GB kernel, I didn't have that problem anymore. It appears that while adding voodoo support (as opposed to just EXT4 support), he fixed whatever was causing the kernel to revert two of the partitions back to RFS. I have gone into CWM several times since installing that kernel, and have never had a problem keeping all four partitions at EXT4.

I am using version 2.2.5 because that was the current one when I decided to make the switch, but I think I saw him mention in another thread that 2.0.6 was the first version that should work for everyone.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes. This only happens with imnuts kernel on ext4. Full Voodoo support solves the issue as verified by everyone who has used it on imoseyon's kernel. Even imnuts himself says this.


----------

